# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Jamaica and negril as an Expat destination.   Choose or not to choose?.

## Tattoo

What are your feelings on negril and jamaica being a destination for ex pats? And why?.Costa rica has boomed and busted, panama too, Where does jamaica stand?.Would you suggest it to a fellow expat? would it be on your destination list to consider?.Respect.

----------


## brasi

It IS on mine. ETA 2020.

----------


## Marko

think you'll find most people find other destinations that are less expensive than Jamaica.......
which is one of the biggest reasons they choose a country to retire in.......
thus the expat community isn't nearly as big in Jamaica as say the DR or in Thailand etc...

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## kim&betty

I do indeed love mi sum jamaica, and would enjoy living there, but it's costly to maintain a US standard of living. Panama is still #1 with government perks available to retired seniors, #2 Ecuador with government perks/low cost health insurance/housing, #3 Dominican Republic low cost everyting (except ganga it's very $$$ expensive). We are going to check out Ecuador, very temperate in the mountains, and vacation in Negril!

----------


## Jbizek

This is my husbands and I dream, to retire to JA. We're hoping to buy some land in the next 10 years or so. Once our youngest is in school full time I'm getting a part time job all that I earn will go to our retirement fund. We have taken up gardening and learned to compost with the goal of being to supply ourselves with some of our own foods. If we ever move out of the suburbs and get some land we intend to keep chickens and goats, all to prepare us for a simpler life in JA someday.
 I do hope our dreams are realized, I'd love to spend my golden years giving back to the Jamaican community.

----------


## goldilocks

Thanks for the links dbrook.

I intend to live in Jamaica, but I do not maintain a "US standard of living" in the US, LOL - I intend to live up quietly and practically and enjoy the fruits of Jamaica.  The random crime has made me adjust my plans a bit.

----------


## SweetSue

> It IS on mine. ETA 2020.


You been reading my mind?  2020 is my deadline... sooner may come but def something by then.

----------


## Bnewb

Dbrook...make sure to get confirmation on the info that is coming out of that site you posted.
The very first question I read was answered incorrectly.
[A poster asked if there was an income requirement to live in Jamaica & someone responded that there was no income requirement. This information is wrong.]
I haven't read any further yet...not sure that I want to.

----------


## Vince

If anybody knows,Bnewb can get the correct answer this nice lady knows!!! :Big Grin: _Good Luck!

----------

